# doggiefood.com coupon



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Is the 20% off if you spend $200? For $100 you get 15% off.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

29 January 2011






















*20% OFF ALL YOUR FAVORITE PRODUCTS!*

Don't miss out on our highest saving promotion we run. We are offering for the next week 20% OFF of your next order from DoggieFood.com. This offer includes anything in our store, this means a HUGE savings on your favorite brand of natural dog food, dog supplements, treats and toys. Use promo Code: dfw20 to receive 20% off of your next order. Promo code only valid on future orders and not valid with any other promo codes. Offer Expires 2/5/11.


SAVE 20% at DOGGIEFOOD.COM 

Anne, from what I know, the 20% off when you spend $200 is their standard. It's been on their site for as long as I know. It has a different code too.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha I just tried it to see what it was and how much it would cost. A 1lb box of the 'cloud star' treats is $5.65 - 20%. Add shipping = $25.37 ! LOL I'll just go to my bark and fitz tomorrow


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yow.... guess it's not for you Canadians! That's unreal. I've gotten real good prices from them and the shipping in the states isn't that bad. I use them for THK almost exclusively.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Betty, do they charge sales tax since we are in TX? 

Petco has a $5 off coupon for Wellness in today's advertising flyer. I need to run these numbers against Petco and against the $5 off coupon that Wellness has going on right now. If Petco takes double coupons it might be cheaper to go to Petco and save on shipping at least.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Betty, do they charge sales tax since we are in TX?
> 
> Petco has a $5 off coupon for Wellness in today's advertising flyer. I need to run these numbers against Petco and against the $5 off coupon that Wellness has going on right now. If Petco takes double coupons it might be cheaper to go to Petco and save on shipping at least.


I don't remember tax Anne. For items you can get locally, I buy here. The shipping for food items usually outweighs any savings.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Anne, take a look at this place someone recommended to me. It says free shipping today, but I've been checking and every time I've gone on they've had free shipping. Also, if you go to exit the site a window pops up that offers you an extra 20% off. They carry Wellness

Discount pet meds, pet medications and pet medicines - PetCareRx pet pharmacy


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I love doggiefood.com. I always wait til the 20% off and order aroud 8 cases of canned food. With the discout my shipping was paid for plus another $3.00 off. The food came to about 1.77 per can.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just saw on FB that there is free shipping today only with the coupon code: fbfreeship


----------

